# Official "Online Match" Thread



## Bulerias (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking for an online match?  Post about it here    			  You can also discuss the online matches you already had.

I'll start off: My bro and I just played against Storm... my bro won most of the games, I won a few... Storm didn't win any


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 12, 2008)

BTW, I might be online later today.  I want to play SN and Zero...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2008)

I wanna face you some time today Bul. I need to get my FC and than I'll post it in the board. Also Storm asked me to brawl him a few days ago, so I'll probably face him as well.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm up for a match, if anyone's game.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

If anyone wants to play, get on. Like, now.

edit: gah, I keep getting 84020.. lemme see if I can fix it


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya you both constantly used Ganondorf (his brothers did 100% of the time though) and you admitted to teaming up on my once <.<

AND you've had it longer =D

But besides... most of the time I got 2nd place.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I fixed mah internets. 

Now someone get on, I have everyone registered thats on the FC list.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

Err, sorry about that... my power went out for a second  My power goes out way too much >_>


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been fighting SL and his brother the past couple days. haven't gotten the chance to fight any other TBTers D:

btw, if you want to fight me, it would be cool if you got onto some kind of messenger, seeing that communication in SSBB is pretty limited :/  pm me to get my account names, I have Xfire, Google Talk, Steam, MSN, and Yahoo.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I've been fighting SL and his brother the past couple days. haven't gotten the chance to fight any other TBTers D:
> 
> btw, if you want to fight me, it would be cool if you got onto some kind of messenger, seeing that communication in SSBB is pretty limited :/  pm me to get my account names, I have Xfire, Google Talk, Steam, MSN, and Yahoo.


 i think i already added your fc, so add mine if you havent =o (in the thread)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice matches TK (I think that's who it was lol) you killed me the first match. I did a little better the second, but you still won .


----------



## SL92 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, Nintendo USB Connectors suck.

It takes a half hour to try and connect to WiFi... I'd like to play you guys, but I can't.

EDIT: Got it working, but nobody's online    			 With Anyone mode works for me now, but it's laggy.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Ya you both constantly used Ganondorf (his brothers did 100% of the time though) and you admitted to teaming up on my once <.<
> 
> AND you've had it longer =D
> 
> But besides... most of the time I got 2nd place.


1. Using the same characters... OK... how does that put you at a disadvantage? 0_0
2. We played a 3 stock match, and at one point, you had 2 stocks, we both had 1.  Obviously we were going to team up against you that time.
3. That's a valid reason.
4. True, too.


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be getting on Wi-Fi around 8:00. 

And just a question, can two people get on Wi-Fi from one Wii?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But ya... your brother is good, but I'm not going to say he's the best I've played until he actually uses someone else.  He may be a good Ganonodorfer, but what about any else? D:



> I'll be getting on Wi-Fi around 8:00.



add my fc =o



> And just a question, can two people get on Wi-Fi from one Wii?



ya, i think.  bul and his bro were on the same one


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> BTW, I might be online later today.  I want to play SN and Zero...


 Sorry, got a Chemistry exam tomorrow, we can play tomorrow since I don't have school this Friday


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 12, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Nice matches TK (I think that's who it was lol) you killed me the first match. I did a little better the second, but you still won .


 Ahaha, yeah, they were great matches, you're really good with Toon Link. And that first match we started, that was hilarious, we actually lagged out


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I'm getting on Wi-Fi in a few minutes. My friend codes in the thread, and I have everybody added.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

lol

me and jjh were playing and we both started with ike, and the same color clothes... and we were doing the same moves at the same time sometimes.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 12, 2008)

Would anyone like to play?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

I would, I have you added and I'm on


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 12, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

Storm owned me.

By the way, sorry I got off Storm, my idiot little sister logged me off the computer so my Wi-Fi disconnected.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

Storm, sorry about before how you kept trying to join my game.  I was playing with a bunch of friends (real life).  Also, anyone want to play in 30 minutes or so?  Oh, and Storm, last match might have been closer than our first one, but I'm much better since yesterday .


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just finished studying, anyone who wants to play just send an invite in the game.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I just finished studying, anyone who wants to play just send an invite in the game.


 I'll be on hopefully in a little while.


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

By the way, quick question; have any of you been having trouble getting a battle in "With Anyone" Mode? I can't seem to get any opponents.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Storm, sorry about before how you kept trying to join my game. I was playing with a bunch of friends (real life). Also, anyone want to play in 30 minutes or so? Oh, and Storm, last match might have been closer than our first one, but I'm much better since yesterday .


Didn't want to show your friends that there is someone better than you?

lol owned =D

And no our last match wasn't really close if you mean the one last night... you kept using sonic over and over and I need some practice against sonic... haven't unlocked him yet.  Other than last night, I pretty much beat you or it was even =D



> By the way, quick question; have any of you been having trouble getting a battle in "With Anyone" Mode? I can't seem to get any opponents.



pretty much have been since it came out =o


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually I used multiple characters, and don't make me bring up our match 2 days ago or whenever our first one was.  I won like 5-0.  And no, because I had 3 other friends in there, so it was full then we all left.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> By the way, quick question; have any of you been having trouble getting a battle in "With Anyone" Mode? I can't seem to get any opponents.


 I only have done one match in With Anyone and it was the first day.  Otherwise mine doesn't work.


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll try to get back on Wi-Fi. Don't count on it though.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I'll try to get back on Wi-Fi. Don't count on it though.


 i prlly wont be getting on

but lol, remember the first game where we both had ike and the same clothes... and we were doing the same moves at the same times sometimes =o


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2008)

Storms good. D=

*goes to train*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 12, 2008)

Can people like post what their names in game are, because I'm getting confused about who is who >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

i'm JERE

lol =D


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 12, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Can people like post what their names in game are, because I'm getting confused about who is who >_>


yeah seriously, who's "JAKE" and "Aaron"? I don't know these actual names xD

my name is Mav btw, but it says I'm TheGremp in my little comment thing.

oh and Zero, you're able to invite people to matches? how?

also...  Anyone up for a match?

EDIT: ggz storm, sorry I had to leave so early.  As soon as the first match started, my mom walked downstairs and asked for the TV     

The ending of the first match was hilarious lol


----------



## JJH (Mar 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> but lol, remember the first game where we both had ike and the same clothes... and we were doing the same moves at the same times sometimes =o


 My sister was watching and asked how I was fighting a computer version of myself.

I'm John in the game, with Ike for my symbol/avatar thing.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 12, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Aaron, and I was pwning until those random lag falls.  I had about 10 tonight.

Oh and ZF, why did you leave after 2 matches.  You were getting pwned but you could've stayed <.<.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

not rly sn

you werent doing that good when it was you v. me v. gremp or when it was me v. you v. zero

the only time you did good was when it was me v. you and you had sonic... because every last kill was done with final smash... gosh, i hate sonic lol


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 12, 2008)

So... SN was bragging all that time, right?

I'll reserve judgment until I face him 1 on 1, though.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

SN should learn not to brag because I think it makes people want to kill him more, lol


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, seriously.  Bragging sucks


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm on Wi-Fi and nobody is online, sad Gremp.    			 lol

btw, SN,  I'm not ZF.  You were fighting Storm and I, and apparently Zero later.

And I left because my parents wanted to watch their American Idol (piece of crap for a show btw  )

and how is it possible for anyone in the right mind to think I ragequit because I was being "pwned", when I had won the last match I played? >_<


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 13, 2008)

I will be home next week with access to a router that isn't overly firewalled and password protected, and I will require people to dominate  :evillaugh: 

well I need to get my friend code up, but I thought I would just add that I will be up for a challenge


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually I wasn't getting pwned, The first match all 3 times you killed me was from a final smash, and the 2nd match was really close. If I had just hit you one like one more time I would have won D=

I had to go, thats why I only made it one stock for that last game.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh he really was talking to ZF..  :r 

but still, you shouldn't brag so much SN, especially when you brag after you lose >_<


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 13, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I will be home next week with access to a router that isn't overly firewalled and password protected, and I will require people to dominate  :evillaugh:
> 
> well I need to get my friend code up, but I thought I would just add that I will be up for a challenge


 We'll see who's dominated  :r


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

Super Naruto, next time we're both on, we'll have some 1 v 1's and we'll see what happens. 3 stock no items.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going online, if anyone wants in.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm online, anyone want to fight?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I'm online, anyone want to fight?


 Yeah, you're in a Random Brawl.
I'll play you.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

bleh, I'm horrible at 4 player matches.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> bleh, I'm horrible at 4 player matches.


 I'm suprised I won. =o
/tries to get With Anyone to work


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think we were in the same game, I was just playing with two matts and Trav (I think)


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was with Nick...and I forget who else. : D
A Marth, Pit, and Wolf.
Pikachu ftw.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

Who's Jake, he and Storm spam Thunder XD 

Everybody uses Toon Link but me D= I need to unlock him. I showed Trav an anti-Toon Link's Dair move when fighting as Marth, too    			 My sword was longer.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, Pit is my brother Tyler. I was Marth, and Trav was Wolf.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a room going if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah wait, it was two nicks. I got the names mixed up.
one was always marth, the other always pit, and trav was switching around.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Pit that forgets to enter his name sometimes is my brother


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll start playing in 10 mins, if anyone wants..


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

lol DF was away at the start of a match, I threw a box with wheels on it, it went under him, he stayed on top of it, and it rolled off the stage XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

SN, every single time you killed me it was with an item/FS/assist trophy.
EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> lol DF was afk at the start of a match, I threw a box with wheels on it, it went under him, he stayed on top of it, and it rolled off the stage XD


 lol that was friggin hilarious.

ggz guys, awesome fights.  A bit laggy at the beginning of a few of them, but it was fine.  I've gotta finish up my school, I'll be back to play more in 15-30 minutes.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm online now.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, I tried to be Pikachu and spam Thunder but it won't work for me XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> lol DF was away at the start of a match, I threw a box with wheels on it, it went under him, he stayed on top of it, and it rolled off the stage XD


 :[

And spam =/= use.
Seriously, if you're midair, what else am I supposed to use? Quick Attack?
Thunder pwns everyone helplessly falling.

And SL: It's a skill you develop ;D


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

**TheGremp*made a room if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice match Zero, the first game was kinda ehh because I killed you twice using final smashes, but the second one you just pwned me    			 I only really killed you once, the other time you fell off.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> **TheGremp* made a room if anyone wants to join.


 Join Aaron's room.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="TheGremp said:
			
		

> **TheGremp* made a room if anyone wants to join.


Join Aaron's room. [/quote]
I tried but it didn't work     

EDIT: nvm, it works


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 13, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried but it didn't work     

EDIT: nvm, it works [/quote]
 It wouldn't work for me.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

I fall off a depressingly large amount of the time.

:[

And Landmaster and Spear Pillar do not play nice together D:


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone ever notice SN only uses Wolf? >_<


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 13, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> anyone ever notice SN only uses Wolf? >_<


 No.

He runs around looking for items..


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys should turn off items in matches... seriously... they add too much randomness to a match, so you can't really tell who's better.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> You guys should turn off items in matches... seriously... they add too much randomness to a match, so you can't really tell who's better.


 I don't mind items, But I usually set on only Final Smashes.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, seriously.  Bragging sucks


 Dude, I owned you bad today...like I said I had random lag deaths/falls yesterday.  I only used Wolf like 3 times today, also.  I can use around 10 characters, but I'm trying to learn how to play well with Wolf.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Yeah, seriously.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTH are you talking about, I never played you!

rofl


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> And Landmaster and Spear Pillar do not play nice together D:


 lol, I remember that XD


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol

Seriously, though, we should play... maybe a little later today


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okeydoke, sounds good.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going on now looking for some matches. I guess we'll see who's on.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I'm going on now looking for some matches. I guess we'll see who's on.


 I'll play, I tried playing Zero and Nick, but I lagged out


----------



## SL92 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wooooow, when I was in the middle of a fight as Sonic my dad shut down the computer... wooow...

Sorry for dropping out, whoever I was facing.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Wooooow, when I was in the middle of a fight as Sonic my dad shut down the computer... wooow...

Sorry for dropping out, whoever I was facing. [/quote]
 Join me and zero's game. And Super_Naruto, come play us


----------



## JJH (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm on, anybody who wants to join my game is welcome.

By the way, the following people have not added me, in case they want to play (I have all these people added)- 

Bul
TK
Zero
Odd

Everybody else has, I think. My friend code is in the thread.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I'm on, anybody who wants to join my game is welcome.
> 
> By the way, the following people have not added me, in case they want to play (I have all these people added)-
> 
> ...


 I should have you added now.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 13, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I'm on, anybody who wants to join my game is welcome.
> 
> By the way, the following people have not added me, in case they want to play (I have all these people added)-
> 
> ...


 I'll add you next time I play, probably later tonight.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

about our last games SN...

First match, you won. I have no excuses or anything

Second match, I had to answer the phone on that last life and you just went ahead and killed me.

Third match, Why the heck did you turn on ATs? I didn't pick any of them up, even when they were right next to me as you could probably tell.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> about our last games SN...
> 
> First match, you won. I have no excuses or anything
> 
> ...


 At least you got in to a match with him, I just tried a good few times, but it said I couldn't join the game, then I joined when they were battling and when it was over, i was randomly kicked out. I sense someone choosing "No" when the message popped up


----------



## JJH (Mar 13, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, you did.

And for now I'm just waiting in a friend game while I'm on here, so jump in at any time. Really. Please.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, it's time to Brawl.

I'll be adding everyone on the list in just a sec, and then I'm jumping in to a With Friends match.


----------



## JJH (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, it's time to Brawl.
> 
> I'll be adding everyone on the list in just a sec, and then I'm jumping in to a With Friends match.


 Mind if I join?


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, you can make one, I have random friends that would probably want to join


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, it's time to Brawl.
> 
> I'll be adding everyone on the list in just a sec, and then I'm jumping in to a With Friends match.


 Guess I'll try to play with you now D:

*turns on Wii*

*remembers himself to add JJH0369's friend code*


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Join with me and JJ and eventually bul


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

Flygon and Odd haven't added me     

I'm all Brawled out for now, I just played like 30 matches with a friend lol

Maybe later.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was just playing with ZF.. and I think he left D:

Lulz. I had fun trying to make the monster in the Pikmin stage eat his Cp.Falcon D:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugh, sorry for dropping out guys, phone rang

I DID finish the match, though, got second place.  It lagged like NUTS...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I was just playing with ZF.. and I think he left D:
> 
> Lulz. I had fun trying to make the monster in the Pikmin stage eat his Cp.Falcon D:


 lol I was on the phone helping my dad with the DS wifi for my step-brother


----------



## JJH (Mar 13, 2008)

I sucked. Oh well...

Congrats to everybody who beat me, I think I'm done for tonight.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

I see ZF and Trav are brawling... lemme join, guys!


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm gonna jump into a room...  Hopefully somebody's Brawling >_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I see ZF and Trav are brawling... lemme join, guys!


 Actually me and SN were. I dunno if he was saying no, cuz I never got the option.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

nobody is seeking a Brawl or anything... I'll make a room

EDIT: wait nvm Bul made one


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Just had a close game with TK... awesome match


----------



## JJH (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm bored, I may get back on in a little bit. Is anybody else on right now?

By the way, this is off topic, but who here thinks Wi-Fi on Radiant Dawn would be awesome?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I'm bored, I may get back on in a little bit. Is anybody else on right now?
> 
> By the way, this is off topic, but who here thinks Wi-Fi on Radiant Dawn would be awesome?


 Not me.

...what would you do?


----------



## JJH (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dunno. The game could set all your characters to Level 20 or something to even it out and then you choose a team and battle the other person?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh. If you chose right, all your characters could 1HKO all the others.

Seriously, Eddy, Ike, Nolan or Haar with Provoke, Daunt, Adept, and Vantage can kill any other units, ever.

But this isn't the thread for that. D:


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

..wow, I just phailed terrible as Ganondorf lol


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> ..wow, I just phailed terrible as Ganondorf lol


 lol

Trav's Olimar is monstrous


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Olimar's always monstrous.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

holy crap, that match just now

epic D:


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

I suck with ganon, but he's so awesome that I've been using him constantly, trying to get better lol


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Woo, my Final Smash just dominated, but Gremp won, regardless.

Sweet matches, guys.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Woo, my Final Smash just dominated, but Gremp won, regardless.
> 
> Sweet matches, guys.


 lol yeah, I got lucky and survived it


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahh, i gtg    			   Oh well, those were some good matches     

Except for that last one, how unlucky that I lost with barely any damage to a stray scope shot...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeez, I was winning that whole match with Bowser, then lost at the end


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

ggz guys, gotta go have dinner.

Ganondorf + Ike ftw.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going online again.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, from my deductions...

ZF is best with Toon Link (that down A is killer).
Trav is best with Falco/Olimar
Gremp is best with Ike/Ganondorf

Right?


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, from my deductions...
> 
> ZF is best with Toon ]
> I think so. I use Toon Link as well, but I never had a good match with him against you guys. But I'm thinking Olimar might be my best.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, from my deductions...
> 
> ZF is best with Toon ]
> IMO (I've played with both TK and ZF) and TK gave me a better match.
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

From what I've noticed, I thought ZF had a better handle on Toon Link, especially with the down airs.  But quite honestly, they're both quite good.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> From what I've noticed, I thought ZF had a better handle on Toon ]
> True, I can't really tell who has the better toon link myself, maybe we should have a one on one    			  But yeah, I think it may be the dairs that are making him more predictable, but he's definitely gotten better.
> 
> And Zero, we definitely need some more 1 v. 1's for sure. Hopefully I'll be on tomorrow, but as of right now I have one question left on my English assignment to do


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ugh, sorry for dropping out guys, phone rang
> 
> I DID finish the match, though, got second place.  It lagged like NUTS...


 Is answering the phone that important to you guys?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, no one was home


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 13, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 13, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, from my deductions...
> 
> ZF is best with Toon ]
> meh, you're a better Ganondorf.
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 13, 2008)

ZF you can't say that I only win with Final Smashes, I beat you without it 3 times.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm about to get on... anyone want to play?


----------



## Micah (Mar 14, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZF you can't say that I only win with Final Smashes, I beat you without it 3 times.


 It takes skill to hit with/dodge most final Smashes.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 14, 2008)

Bul said:
			
		

> OK, from my deductions...
> 
> ZF is best with Toon ]
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 14, 2008)

sorry bout dropping out at the beginning of that match, phone >_<


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, guys, when I made that "so-and-so is best with *insert character here*" list, I meant to list characters those people play best with, not best at TBT as a whole


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 14, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, guys, when I made that "so-and-so is best with *insert character here*" list, I meant to list characters those people play best with, not best at TBT as a whole


 Yeah, I'm pretty sure most people got that from it, I just wanted to add that I played Toon Link. But we all have some great matches, that's for sure.

And ZF, you'd be an even better Toon Link if you slightly cut back on the Down airs, the suicides and misses cause you to die and lag which is your biggest flaws    			 Other than that you're awesome with him.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 14, 2008)

rofl, as you can see, I suck with Sonic...  Speed characters weren't made for me :/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 14, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> And ZF, you'd be an even better Toon ]
> Yeah, I've noticed that    			 I think I did it twice in one match before XD
> 
> Anyway, I have to get off the computer but I'll be on brawl for a while if anyone wants to play.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 14, 2008)

that was an amazing kill with the dragoon... xD

and btw, sorry I'm being ganondorf so much xD I'm trying to get better with him


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2008)

God.

You guys are making me so jealous I don't have this game. 

D=


----------



## SL92 (Mar 14, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 14, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> that was an amazing kill with the dragoon... xD
> 
> and btw, sorry I'm being ganondorf so much xD I'm trying to get better with him


 LOL, you mean mine where I KOed Pit?

Yeah, you're scary when it comes to Ganondorf, but your FS is easy to dodge     

You SDed at least twice with Sonic when facing me


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 14, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> that was an amazing kill with the dragoon... xD
> 
> and btw, sorry I'm being ganondorf so much xD I'm trying to get better with him


 The mid air one? I thought I missed that at first


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anybody want to play online?


----------



## JJH (Mar 14, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Does anybody want to play online?


 I might get on in a few minutes.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 14, 2008)

I still can't believe I was able to Zeldafreak104 with Zelda/Shiek. I'm also surprised that I managed to hit you with Zelda/Shiek's Final Smash.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 14, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I still can't believe I was able to Zeldafreak104 with Zelda/Shiek. I'm also surprised that I managed to hit you with Zelda/Shiek's Final Smash.


 Hey sorry ZF and Snoop, I was trying to quit the match and I pressed the button under it (end match).  Oh and nice match Snoop (the 1v1), and you should try and not spam camp using one button as much, it's really annoying and noobish.


----------



## JJH (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm getting on Wi-Fi right now if anybody else wants to jump in.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll get on.  Just have to turn my Wii back on.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 14, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I still can't believe I was able to Zeldafreak104 with Zelda/Shiek. I'm also surprised that I managed to hit you with Zelda/Shiek's Final Smash.


 Yeah, I wasn't playing very well that match    			 Nice games. 

That time you hit me I think I jumped a little to early.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 14, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="TheGremp said:
			
		

> that was an amazing kill with the dragoon... xD
> 
> and btw, sorry I'm being ganondorf so much xD I'm trying to get better with him


LOL, you mean mine where I KOed Pit?

Yeah, you're scary when it comes to Ganondorf, but your FS is easy to dodge     

You SDed at least twice with Sonic when facing me    			 [/quote]
yeah, I had a star thing active, so I up-b'd Pit so you could get an easy shot on him     

yep, Ganondorf's FS is really strong, but if you react fast enough, you can just jump over it     

That was my first time as Sonic, and I don't plan on using him very often. or at all.     

I'm about to get on Wi-Fi, hope people are online...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 14, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did I use Wolf?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 14, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yesterday, you played a lot better.
By the way, that was the first match I won online!:O


----------



## Grawr (Mar 14, 2008)

I've really gotta' get my WiFi connector working. >.<

BTW, Wolf is amazing.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 14, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I've really gotta' get my WiFi connector working. >.<
> 
> BTW, Wolf is amazing.


 That he is.  I can relate to him, too... He's a ninja


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 14, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zelda's B-Side.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 14, 2008)

Whoever was playing with me and Tyler a few hours ago, (I forgot who it was) that wasn't Odd, that was one of my friends who was at my house.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 14, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Whoever was playing with me and Tyler a few hours ago, (I forgot who it was) that wasn't Odd, that was one of my friends who was at my house.


 that was me

I was confused, I thought that it was SL's brother


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 14, 2008)

double post, wanted to mark this with a "new posts" thing so people would read it.     

anyone wanna Brawl? I made a room.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 14, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> double post, wanted to mark this with a "new posts" thing so people would read it.
> 
> anyone wanna Brawl? I made a room.


 I would've but I didn't see anyone on.  No one has been on lately (as in at least one person is on every hour of the day)


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 15, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh! :lol: 
I love using that.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm online and nobody else is     

I'M DOOMED!


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Was just playing with TheGremp.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 15, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Was just playing with TheGremp.


 I got owned. xD


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 15, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, your Ike was pretty good when I used Kirby. In one game, you took 1 stock from me without letting me touch you


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone going on right now, me and Nick are looking to fight.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm random battling right now... gimme a PM if you want to fight.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 16, 2008)

Not sure what happened in the match with me, SL, TK, and Q (???).  It's not cool to double team me when it's not Team Battle.  Whether you guys got mad at me at the previous match or idk, but don't be gay and double team in free for all.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Not sure what happened in the match with me, SL, TK, and Q (???). It's not cool to double team me when it's not Team Battle. Whether you guys got mad at me at the previous match or idk, but don't be gay and double team in free for all.


Ahahaha, none of us Double teamed and Q is a friend of mine. It was more like, "let's stop this guy from getting every item he runs for the whole match."

We don't play with items. It's a noobs way to win.

Why don't you play some 1 v 1's with me instead and see how that goes with no items or smash balls?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 16, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that was really annoying. We never play with items, and S_N ran after every one that appeared...


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm online for the next good while, anybody want to play, just create a group or i will, don't matter.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 16, 2008)

So I'm just supposed to let an item sit there?  Also, I'm talking about the match we didn't play with items, I was double teamed which was some bullcrap (*aviods warn for same word last time*).  Also, I'll be happy to 1v1 you with no items, as long as we play with items after.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> So I'm just supposed to let an item sit there?  Also, I'm talking about the match we didn't play with items, I was double teamed which was some bullcrap (*aviods warn for same word last time*)


 I'm online now, come on.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

You left after i didn't get to use my main... lol. Good matches, but you should have played more


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 16, 2008)

SN says:

Toon Link vs Ike? I win with Ike, no items.  Olimar vs Ice Climbers? I win with Ice Climbers, no items.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> SN says:
> 
> Toon ]
> Ahahah, nice, but he left too soon. Tell him to stay on instead of playing 2 matches. I played other chars cause i expected more...


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

S_N, if you're up for it later, we can have a few more 1 v 1's and some item matches after it, I'm pretty bored here


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you on now?  I'll use some of my other alternate characters, as long as we have assists, smash balls, and pokeballs.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 16, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Are you on now?  I'll use some of my other alternate characters, as long as we have assists, smash balls, and pokeballs.


 I'll be on for the next good while, so when you're on, just create the match and I'm there.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 17, 2008)

I want a game.
I'll go online once someone posts here.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, you guys are fun.

>:[


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 17, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are fun.
> 
> >:[


 You're Jake right?  Sorry that I denied your request like 50 times, I was playing with a friend (real life).


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 18, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I realized after like the third time. ;D
I thought it was just my connection.

And I only play with a character's pink outfit, if they have one. Nothing's more embarassing than being beaten to death by someone wearing pink.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 18, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I go with a character's old-school outfit. 

Black and white outfits, Wario's classic design, and Toon Link's "original Link" costume are my favorites.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 18, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go with a character's old-school outfit. 

Black and white outfits, Wario's classic design, and Toon ]
 My favorite's Vagina Suit Samus.

Oops, I mean ZSS's pink suit.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm up for a few matches, if anybody wants to go.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm really getting good at Wolf.

He's like a natural Lucario counter.
Yay.


----------



## JJH (Mar 19, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm really getting good at Wolf.
> 
> He's like a natural Lucario counter.
> Yay.


He's the only character I haven't unlocked.      

On the plus side, I finally bothered to unlock Boss Battle Mode, and I'm actually best with Falco when it comes to killing bosses.

Edit: I'm getting on Wi-Fi. If anybody else is on, that is.

EditII: Eh, no one's on. I'll be playing in "With Anyone" mode for a while if you wanna get on, I'll check my roster between matches.

EditIII: I made a Friend Brawl, so jump in and I'll hear it from the computer.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm bored, someone get on... I have to work on not using dair as much.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 19, 2008)

May I test my (Mama) Luigi skills on anyone. aka Fight someone.
FC: 3866-7854-2644


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going on right now.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 19, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> May I test my (Mama) Luigi skills on anyone. aka Fight someone.
> FC: 3866-7854-2644


 Anyone?
Tell me if you added me.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 20, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't yet, but I will.

D:


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm gonna get on in like 30 minutes and add whoever I haven't added, FIGHT MEH! NAO!!!!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm on right now.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 20, 2008)

just made a room

ROFL first match... I got so many lucky items... 3 Final Smashes, 3 Kills


----------



## Kyle (Mar 20, 2008)

Ill add some people anyway.

Including DF


----------



## SL92 (Mar 20, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> just made a room
> 
> ROFL first match... I got so many lucky items... 3 Final Smashes, 3 Kills


 lol, yeah.

I three stocked you when you were the Ice Climbers.     

The first few matches you destroyed with Sonic, but I learned how to counter most of your moves later on


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 20, 2008)

sorry SN gotta have dinner.

btw, it's near impossible to take someone seriously when they say "OWNED" while playing as pit, only using the Side-B, and throwing in a little Neutral B every now and then. Pit is so freakin easy to use...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 20, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> sorry SN gotta have dinner.
> 
> btw, it's near impossible to take someone seriously when they say "OWNED" while playing as pit, only using the Side-B, and throwing in a little Neutral B every now and then. Pit is so freakin easy to use...


 I stand by my theory that Sonic and Pit are this round's 'easy for noobs' characters.

Last round's were Link and either Pikachu or Kirby.
(If I can win with any of them when I'm 10, never played a console, and just button mashed, something's up.)


----------



## SL92 (Mar 20, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 20, 2008)

meh, I tend to smash with Sonic most of the time, the Down and Side B are too easy to dodge, and the neutral B is just plain noobish.  I mainly Smash and Dair.

I wouldn't call the rolling moves cheap because they're so easy to dodge, you have like a second and a half to jump, which, in my standards, is an extremely long time for your reflexes to kick in.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 20, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> meh, I tend to smash with Sonic most of the time, the Down and Side B are too easy to dodge, and the neutral B is just plain noobish.  I mainly Smash and Dair.
> 
> I wouldn't call the rolling moves cheap because they're so easy to dodge, you have like a second and a half to jump, which, in my standards, is an extremely long time for your reflexes to kick in.


 I'm not calling them cheap, I'm calling them noobish. Of course they're dodgeable, but even a monkey can figure out the majority of Sonic and Pit....

Not saying they don't have any fancy tricks up their sleeves, or that they aren't hard to master. Just saying that they're easier then the average bear.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 20, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah I do agree that they're both easy to pick up and play though

btw I'm online... and sad.  Nobody else is online.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone up for a fight?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Anyone want to play?


 Ill take you on.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 20, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, I'm getting on.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Falcon's glory days are over.    			 He's too slooow..


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Captain Falcon's glory days are over.    			 He's too slooow..


 Yeah, he got nerfed. D:
I already gave him a funeral.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm online, anyone up for a match?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I'm online, anyone up for a match?


I'm surprised anyone's online right now. I'm going on right now.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm online now.
Does anyone want to play?


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I'm online now.
> Does anyone want to play?


 I'll play.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm playing again now.
I don't have a problem.. >_>


----------



## Micah (Mar 21, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone want to play?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

Who was using Wolf?
Was that you dragonflamez?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

I just beat Shadow_Link_92! =)
He won two matches and I won two matches.
Great game Shadow_Link_92!   
^_^


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I just beat Shadow_]
> Ganondorf + Down B-ing + Items is not fun for the opponent >.<


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I just beat Shadow_]
> Ganondorf + Down B-ing + Items is not fun for the opponent >.<


 I love down B-ing my opponent. 
Toon Link's down A in the air is worse though.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2008)

looking for a match, I am gonna have a room open just add me and join!

bah no one is on I am jjust gonna do some regular matches, add me and try to catch me while you can    			 only today and tomorrow really, my school is not game friendly internet...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

>_<


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

I look at the original roster now and I'm amazed at how small it is... O:


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Who was using Wolf?
> Was that you dragonflamez?


 Yeah....
I'm pretty much always Pika, ZSS, and Wolf.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 21, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did play as Wolf a lot but I found Ganondorf to be a better character.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He's too slow for me.
I like my characters n the fast side.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

If Pit is an easy to use button masher, thanI must really suck, because the one person I can't win against a CPU with is Pit  :gyroidcry:


----------



## Micah (Mar 21, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wolf's the best of the Star Fox characters. I've been playing as him a lot recently


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I always hated Fox and Falco in Melee, so I dunno why I fell in love with Wolf this time around.

I'm just glad I love a character who's actually good.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 21, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm just glad I love a character who's actually good.


 That hasn't happened to me until Brawl came out for some reason.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like characters that are powerful.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Wolf is definitely the best Star Fox character.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems as thought no one liked Fox and Falco in Melee.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Yar, looking for a fight.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Yar, looking for a fight.


 I'll play.   
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     
Ok, Ill add you and get on.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I have to add you too.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think mines in the FC directory. Ill get on brawl now


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was. I also just joined.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

That was a great match Kyle!
I still can't believe I lost on Final Destination though.
Anyways, that first match was intense.   
^_^


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

I lost again on Final Destination.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

-_-			 Kyle stop using Zelda's B-side. It's really annoying.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice match on the Wario stage.   
^_^


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow...that's like...5 posts in a row now?

Sorry if I sound naggy, I was just observing.  All of these posts make me want to either watch, or play against you.  :gyroidhappy:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

That third match on the Wario stage was really fun even though I lost by 2.   
^_^			 
If that hammer never appeared, I would have won though.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Wow...that's like...5 posts in a row now?
> 
> Sorry if I sound naggy, I was just observing.  All of these posts make me want to either watch, or play against you.  :gyroidhappy:


   
^_^			 I'll send some replay data.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Great match on the Animal Crossing stage Kyle.   
^_^


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I won a big melee tournament the day before Brawl came out using Falco... He's definitely one of the best in Melee, and Fox is probably the best. 


And in Brawl I still use Falco the most out of the space animals, and I believe Zero uses Fox the most.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

That was an impressive win on the Metroid stage.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry about Dins fire. :0

Anyway, Warioware must be lucky for you, my streak was broken. :0

Golden hammer saved me. As you can tell, I used Luigi and Zelda 90% of the time.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> That was an impressive win on the Metroid stage.


 The Light Arrow is tricky to get as Zelda since shes slow on her moves and the arrow is sliiiiim.
Meh, I think I just got you by suprise.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Great match on the Animal Crossing stage Kyle.   
^_^


 That Bumper was my doom.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Sorry about Dins fire. :0
> 
> Anyway, Warioware must be lucky for you, my streak was broken. :0
> 
> Golden hammer saved me. As you can tell, I used Luigi and Zelda 90% of the time.


 It's quite easy to tell.
By the way, I accidently clicked "+" on the Wii Remote when picking a character. Thats why I was playing as Wolf.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was. 
You could have survived if you had used Zelda's B-up correctly.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even if I had gotten the Smash Ball, you still would have won.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats.     
Anyways, I haven't played you and I don't think I've played Zero either.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its still one of the things I have to master. Sometimes, I hit the bottom of Final Destination on accident. >.<


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did that a lot when I started using Wolf.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 22, 2008)

*screams*

so many posts in a row!  My brain can't take it...

here's a tip...  When you want to quote a lot of things at the same time WITHOUT posting 5 times in a row...  click down on your scroller on the name of the thread you're in, at the top where it says " The Bell Tree : The Acre : TBT's SSB Dojo : Official "Online Match" Thread", it should open a new tab with the thread in it.  If you don't have a scroller, copy the URL of the thread and open a new tab (Ctrl-T) if you don't have tabs, Get Firefox or Getout.
start up a reply on the first tab, and go through the thread looking for what you want to quote on the second tab.  once you find something you want to quote, Copy it and put it inside quote tags...  Put your answer under the quote or in bold inside the quote, then repeat with the next thing you want to quote. like so:




			
				Bul said:
			
		

> Looking for an online match? Post about it here    			 You can also discuss the online matches you already had.
> 
> I'll start off: My bro and I just played against Storm... my bro won most of the games, I won a few... Storm didn't win any


lolfirstpost.




			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> The Light Arrow is tricky to get as Zelda since shes slow on her moves and the arrow is sliiiiim.
> Meh, I think I just got you by suprise.
> 
> *I love the light arrow, one of my favorite Final Smashes.*



*sigh*


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup, what Gremp said.  4+ consecutive posts by the same person annoy me greatly. :-(


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yup, what Gremp said.  4+ consecutive posts by the same person annoy me greatly. :-(


 I had 5 posts in a row on the previous page.   
^_^


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone want to play?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

You don't know how much I want to play.

I can't, though, because my STUPID FREAKING WIFI CONNECTION DOESN'T REACH ANY FARTHER THAN 1 FLOOR DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> You don't know how much I want to play.
> 
> I can't, though, because my STUPID FREAKING WIFI CONNECTION DOESN'T REACH ANY FARTHER THAN 1 FLOOR DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 How unfortunate.    
:'(


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Never said the Light Arrow sucked.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone ready to fight?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Anyone ready to fight?


 I'll play.
I'll use Lucas this time.   
^_^


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

im looking for a match.

my FC is 2750 0913 3453

post your FC and well get right on it!
you have 20 minutes to reply, as i would like to start by 3:00 PM eastern time.

i will be done around 5:00 PM eastern time, unless matches are still going on.

NOTE: i cannot be online with both the wii and the computer at the same time, so I will be checking for new challengers and starting new matches every half hour.

Please join!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

So professional...  :gyroidshades:


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Ill fight snoop for a bit and join you, beakman, at 3.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Ill fight snoop for a bit and join you, beakman, at 3.


 I'll also use Mr. Game and Watch and maybe Pokemon Trainer.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

By the way, I'll also play with you later beakman.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

kool, kyle!
oh, and sizzler, why dont you just bring the wii up one floor?
and maybe a tiny TV too?
cu i have to haul the TV from my room into the office, unhook the computer ethernet, unhook the wii, and plug them all in together in the office.
its a pain, but its SOOOOO worth it!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

*goes online*

How bout a match? Anyone else playing?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

>_< Wow.
I'm not very good with Lucas or Mr. Game and Watch.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] *goes online*

How bout a match? Anyone else playing? [/quote]
 Join the group I'm in.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

kk, im ready.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

I suck in battles with items.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah!
Another win against Shadow_Link_92! =)
This time I used Pokemon Trainer.   
^_^


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

kk, i will be starting a new room, and i will turn items off then.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I suck in battles with items. [/quote]
 It's quite evident.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> Another win against Shadow_]
> I have a good excuse, my mom was picking at me the entire time and I couldn't see what I was doing >.< Try explaining to a parent that you can't pause an online game.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> Another win against Shadow_]
> I have a good excuse, my mom was picking at me the entire time and I couldn't see what I was doing >.< Try explaining to a parent that you can't pause an online game.


 I already tried. :lol:


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

umm... would someone pleass try to join my match sometime, Thank you?
ive had a new room open for about, like, 10 minutes..
oh, and i have to unplug my computer to hook up the wii for wifi, so if i leave the site, it means im on my wii! :I


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

beakmanthegreat said:
			
		

> umm... would someone pleass try to join my match sometime, Thank you?
> ive had a new room open for about, like, 10 minutes..
> oh, and i have to unplug my computer to hook up the wii for wifi, so if i leave the site, it means im on my wii! :I


 Ill join you


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

lol, Kyle quit on me, cuz i was gomnna win, lol...
It wouldve been my FIRST online win, but kyle robbed me of it.
Good job, quitter...
Did your punching bag decide to fight back..? aww...
next time, dont quit because you wouldve lost onbe match.
and DI'ing wouldve saved you from Pit's whirling b;ades of doom...
But im sure you couldve guessed THAT...
anyways, wehat im trying to say is, dont quit cuz you won the other matches, so i try my best character, and win. its not like there was money on th line or anything. but obviously, losing even your PRIDE mighta been too much, lol...


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

beakmanthegreat said:
			
		

> Pit's whirling b;ades of doom...


 You know, using the move over and over is annoying as hell. Look, I would have let you win but everytime I was infront of you, you did B left/right. You would win, so why wait so you just keep doing that?


----------



## JJH (Mar 22, 2008)

Ugh. I just played a match with one of my few friends who has Brawl and my sister. I kept winning over and over again, so my friend put on teams and made it him, my sister, and a level 9 computer against me...


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Mar 22, 2008)

and everytime i was abopve YOU, you did your smash^.
but let me guess, youre going to say that ^smashing a falling character is common sense...
well, if I use my characters best damage dealing attack, is that not ALSO common sense?
plus, you kept spamming dins fire, so I REALLY cant see how your agrguement is valid...
I bet you just feel conned, since I used my best character ten games into the matches...
well, next time, ima pwn yer socks of with Pit in the very first match. XP


----------



## JJH (Mar 22, 2008)

I made a game... Join up please.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 22, 2008)

nvm


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Actually it does take skill.  And you're a noob if you let them B-Side you, or if you don't do anything if they do get you.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone want to Brawl? I'm bored.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 22, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Actually it does take skill.  And you're a noob if you let them B-Side you, or if you don't do anything if they do get you.


 Skill to do the same attack?


----------



## Copper (Mar 23, 2008)

Super_Naruto you killed me whole bunch of time, but at least I won a few rounds. lol that one time where you kept falling and hitting the monster in New Pork City was classic    			 Also how come you said no contest to two games?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's impossible to win with just that attack .  It takes skill to fit it into your gameplay and play well and win.  And it doesn't take skill to dodge it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 23, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Actually it does take skill.  And you're a noob if you let them B-Side you, or if you don't do anything if they do get you.


 Does it make you feel better to call everyone a noob?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 23, 2008)

Super Naruto just has to get off dem MMOs for a bit. Anyway, anyone else notice some lag on WiFi? Its been making me fail to epicness.

Farore's Wind + Lag = Hitting bottom of stages


----------



## Kyle (Mar 23, 2008)

Fight, anyone?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Anyone want to play?


 I'll play.   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

Snoop and I are brawling in a minute, anyone else want to come?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoop and I are brawling in a minute, anyone else want to come?


 Are you going to create the room?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

I do  :gyroidtongue: 

Okay, I'll stop doing this now.  (My Wii doesn't get the signal)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I was playing with Kyle but I had to go, you missed it.  Oh, and Sizzler why don't you just move your Wii closer to your router? Maybe that will work, unless your router isn't compatable or something.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Er....I live in a small condo, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to do that, because we only have one TV.  My dad said that we could possibly move it upstairs so we could get a signal for watching TV, so there is hope.  We might also possibly be able to get a new router on the second floor (closer to the Wii) for the internet down there,  so, you can never know...

My router works, because I play Wifi on my DS once and a while and it works.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Er....I live in a small condo, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to do that, because we only have one TV.  My dad said that we could possibly move it upstairs so we could get a signal for watching TV, so there is hope.  We might also possibly be able to get a new router on the second floor (closer to the Wii) for the internet down there,  so, you can never know...
> 
> My router works, because I play Wifi on my DS once and a while and it works.


 If you live in a small condo wouldn't your computer and TV be close to eachother?  Which would mean your router is close to your TV since it is close to your computer (transitive property).


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

2nd story-Router
1st story-Computer, no router, internet
basement-Wii, TV, no connection.

Tall, Skinny


----------



## Kyle (Mar 23, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> 2nd story-Router
> 1st story-Computer, no router, internet
> basement-Wii, TV, no connection.
> 
> Tall, Skinny


 Thats..odd. Isn't the purpose of a router supossed to hook into the internet? And be near the computer?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think your right. My router is near my computer.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm starting a match.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I'm starting a match.


 I'll join.   
^_^


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

By the way, I'm aleady online.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 23, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh sorry, I have a computer upstairs as well.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 23, 2008)

Also, Super_Naruto please show up this time.
I got tired of waiting last time so I left.


----------



## Copper (Mar 23, 2008)

Would anyone like to Brawl?


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Mar 24, 2008)

This Super Naruto fellow seems to have a solution to every problem that people encounter. I wouldn


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Also, Super_Naruto please show up this time.
> I got tired of waiting last time so I left.


You never came, I played with Gremp and you did not come.

Also, I need your code, Luigi then we can play.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After you send me the PM, I went online. I got tired of waiting so I left.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

So did I, I waited for 10 minutes then I got Gremp to join.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> So did I, I waited for 10 minutes then I got Gremp to join.


 Do I even have you added?   
:huh:


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll just move my question elsewhere.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We used to play like all the time (last week).  Maybe you deleted me, but I'm pretty sure you're still on mine, because I have a Matt on my list and that's you.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Whoa....nevermind


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone want to play online?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2008)

I need to master Pikachu's Final Smash.
I still haven't figured it all out yet.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2008)

Ultra_Luigi, I'm ready when you're ready, pretty much.  I just got a huge chunk of homework completed, so I can play.  I need your FC, though... PM it to me.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I need to master Pikachu's Final Smash.
> I still haven't figured it all out yet.


 I still need to master Lucas'.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Lookin' to Brawl.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Lookin' to Brawl.


 I'll play.   
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok Ill get on


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Ok Ill get on


 Are you going to create the room?


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

If you check, I'll bet he did.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> If you check, I'll bet he did.


 Actually he never.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 24, 2008)

Talk about reliable.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 24, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> Talk about reliable.  :gyroidtongue:


 I even created a room and he never joined.


----------



## goobashel (Mar 24, 2008)

looking for wifi match my FC is in the dictonary pm me if u want to have a match


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm gonna Brawl with someone online in 10-15 minutes, anyone wanna join?


----------



## Copper (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll join! I think I already have your FC so I think everything is good


----------



## Kyle (Mar 24, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didnt see it. >.>


----------



## Copper (Mar 24, 2008)

TheGREMP: It says "Awaiting registration"


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 24, 2008)

Copper said:
			
		

> TheGREMP: It says "Awaiting registration"


 yep, haven't added you yet, I'll add you when I get on


----------



## Copper (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, awesome!


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 24, 2008)

k I'm getting on... gotta add a couple people then I'll make a room


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 24, 2008)

double post, had to catch copper's attention     

ready, about to make a room.

MATCH 1: dang, we got owned. btw, Z is a guy from my clan and his brother.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll go on if anyone wants to.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 27, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I'll go on if anyone wants to.


 I would play but I'm writing something.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 27, 2008)

Looking for a match!


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 27, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Looking for a match!


I would, but I'm about to go have dinner. I'll probably be back at around 6:30 (central), I could probably play then.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 27, 2008)

Aww.. ok.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 27, 2008)

I can Brawl now.  Anyone want a match?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm on waiting for TTW right now.

EDIT: Error Code 51040 is not fun. I hope everyone's added my new FC, 4253-3387-8459


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 28, 2008)

I am going on now.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a match?


 Sure. Items or no items?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter to me, Ill get on and add you.

You can setup the room, Ill join


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright. YOu'll have to wait a few, SL got his Wi-Fi to work.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, Ill wait for your room to pop up then.


----------



## JJH (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm getting on in a few minutes if anybody would like to join me.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

I will
Are you on my list?


----------



## JJH (Mar 28, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I will
> Are you on my list?


I think... Check if I'm on yours.

Yeah, I have you on my list, but I have to get off Wi-Fi. My sister needs the computer for "homework".


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Your John right?

Edit: Ok. :/


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

anyone want a match?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll play, I need a break from CoD4


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'll play, I need a break from CoD4


 k 1 sec, I'll host.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you make it? I don't see it...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice matches. Sorry I left after only two, I have to eat.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Nice matches. Sorry I left after only two, I have to eat.


 np

my last death was pitiful >_< lol


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 28, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, I had two stupid deaths also that game so one isn't that bad


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 28, 2008)

im going on now


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just went offline again.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice matches, but that was ridicuously laggy.  I havent lagged since the first day.  Its because youre in PR.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Nice matches, but that was ridicuously laggy.  I havent lagged since the first day.  Its because youre in PR.


 Most of the matches were playable.

Its probably because my brother was using the computer and my other brother was in Halo , but still, it was playable.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm online, made a room... anyone want to play?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll play with you.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I'll play with you.


 Can I join?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Sure, but both of you need to add me.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I have you added kyle

dang, on that first match, my mind was stuck in 1v1 mode =/ I was terrible


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

It said I was unable to join?
Ill try again


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

I accepted the dealybob, but it didn't let you in 

EDIT: nvm, it let you in   
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Is 'Z' for Zero13? On here?
I dun know who he was


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 28, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Is 'Z' for Zero13? On here?
> I dun know who he was


he's a guy from my clan. (the other Z was his brother)

ggz   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 28, 2008)

Starting a match, anyone is welcomed to join.


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll have a chance to play soon...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone want to play?


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 29, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to play?


I'll have some matches for fun with you there now, give me a few mins though.

Snoop, are you on? you can create the battle if you're going on. I'm waiting now.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 29, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just created a room.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Is 'Z' for Zero13? On here?
> I dun know who he was


 No.

I use "Zero". Or Drago, which is my bro's nick.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 29, 2008)

Had to create a new room so Nick could play.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

just about to go online. anyone up for a match?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahh
Looking for a match!


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm creating a match, join if you want.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

anyone up for a Brawl?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> anyone up for a Brawl?


 Sure, I'll play.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool.  I'll host


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Ill jump in a few rounds too


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Good games, got me the last two.


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2008)

Meh. I got on so I could help Gremp with his match, but he's not on, so I'm making a game.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

anyone want to Brawl?

EDIT: I have to clean my room, but I can play in 5-15 minutes. Sorry


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 29, 2008)

double post xD

k I can play now... starting up Brawl.


----------



## JJH (Mar 30, 2008)

I be getting on right now if anybody wants to play. I have everybody here added. If I don't, just send me a PM or something. But I'm getting on. Now.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Going on, RH match preferred (typing on Wii is annoying)


----------



## JJH (Mar 30, 2008)

Er... Whoever I was playing earlier, sorry I quit so suddenly. I had to help my mom carry groceries.

And S_N, that was my sister's boyfriend that was playing against you a little while ago.


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2008)

XD XD XD

whoops it's broken D:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Er... Whoever I was playing earlier, sorry I quit so suddenly. I had to help my mom carry groceries.
> 
> And S_N, that was my sister's boyfriend that was playing against you a little while ago.


 You're John right?  Whoops, I probably owned him really bad...I think I did. :r


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't believe I beat Super_Naruto with Wario.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2008)

Anybody wanna have a for fun team battle?


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Im on now.. if anyone wants to play..


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Im on now.. if anyone wants to play..


 I'll play with you, I have you added.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, I think I have to add you.. not sure..     

Edit: Added you.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, I'll get on now.
For fun? Amirite?


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I made the room.     

Get in. I'm "Drago" btw. Its my brother's account.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm gonna stop playing for now.. too much lag.

Nice matches btw    
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna stop playing for now.. too much lag.
> 
> Nice matches btw    
^_^


 I got beat. D: Badly.

Almost had you though.
My last death on FD was... >.>


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 30, 2008)

anyone want a match?  Nothing serious, no RH.  I'm tired.  Hmph.  Gah.  Bah.  Humbug. h43r:


----------



## Kyle (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking for a match!


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll play


----------



## Kyle (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, Ill make a room


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 31, 2008)

g2g have dinner...  the last few matches were... interesting xD


----------



## Kyle (Mar 31, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> g2g have dinner...  the last few matches were... interesting xD


 Cpn Falcon used his thunder thighs to beat up King Bublin.
I also got stuck under the bridge once. x]


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone up for a few matches?  I don't care if it's RH or not... your choice.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm going online there now, anybody up for matches? Anyone? D:  Nobody? : (


----------



## Kyle (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody wanna play?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## SL92 (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone online...?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 3, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna play?


 BAWW, so ronery... anybody?


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to everyone who tried to get in while TK and I were playing.

We just wanted 1vs1 matches.


----------



## JJH (Apr 6, 2008)

Eh, I'm getting on Wi-Fi in a few minutes.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm getting on Wi-Fi in a few minutes.


 Will you make a room? If so, I'll play.


----------



## JJH (Apr 6, 2008)

Ugh Kyle massacred me. I honestly usually do better than that, I just must be having a bad day or something.

On the plus side, I got a few replays I'm gonna watch later, see if there's anything funny in there.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Ugh Kyle massacred me. I honestly usually do better than that, I just must be having a bad day or something.
> 
> On the plus side, I got a few replays I'm gonna watch later, see if there's anything funny in there.


 The most brutal one was FD. You, Ike and me, Zelda. I only got 15% damage and never KOed.     
You were doing good on New Pork City though. 3 Final Smashes for you. D:


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm bored. Does anyone want to play? 

My friend code is 0688-4917-6453. I only have a few spots left.

The matches will be no items, 3 stocks, and I can play on any stage except for Hyrule Temple and New Pork City.

Bul, we still need to do that Ganon ditto.


----------



## Kyle (May 3, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl? Haven't fought any TBTers in weeks.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2008)

Sure I'll play you, as long as we do no items.


----------



## Kyle (May 3, 2008)

Ok, Ill join your room.


----------



## Kyle (May 3, 2008)

I plehed mind games last match.


----------



## sunate (May 3, 2008)

Dude I really need to get a job turning  16 this mounth on the 28th get my job and liscence and that equals money for new game systems and lap and etc.. and extra stuff i need.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll be online for a while if anyone wants..


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 13, 2008)

Aynone wanna fight?  My FC is 2020-1084-1597


----------



## Kyle (Jul 18, 2008)

Any takers?


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 30, 2008)

I want to play.

2449-4408-8735

If you fight me around 7 EST, chances are we'll be joined by some TNZ'ers. Good practice for the Brawl tourney.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 10, 2008)

If anyone wants to go on now: 3566-1202-3807


----------

